# The 26650 Mech Mod Monsters from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

Looking for something a bit bigger 




The Chi You 26650 Clone
R 650




The Black Hades 26650 Clone
R570

Please email orders through to asksirvape@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (25/9/14)

Let me tell you the The Chi You 26650 Clone gives one hell of a kick and it works so well with my aero tank giant. IM LOVING IT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot (18/12/14)

That Chi you Looks great.. I want I want. Mostly brass for the current??


----------

